# Antelope pastrami



## muddydogs (Jan 28, 2018)

Mixed up a batch of antelope pastrami with the last of my antelope meat, last of my game meat all the way around. Stuffed the almost 6 pounds into a 4 7/8" (124mm) fibrous casing then smoked with Lumberjack's Mexican spice blend pellets to an IT of 130 degrees then finish in a 170 degree water bath to an IT of 156 degrees. The log turned out great and taste like pastrami but dosen't have a lot of smoke for smoking 8 hours. I think the AMNPS tray is not putting out a lot of smoke in the mailbox mod so today I'm using a pellet tube to smoke my bacon and can already tell its doing a better job of smoking. 

Here are some pics, I guess I didn't get one of the chub after made or while smoking.

I packed the meat in the chub by hand and thought I was packing it tight and keeping the air out but as you can tell from the pic of the log I had some air pockets. Guess next time I'll pull the stuffer out and do it right.


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 28, 2018)

Good looking pastrami,where did you get the large casing? I would like to get some for making 
Lebanon bologna.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 28, 2018)

https://www.sausagemaker.com/124mm-x-24-Red-Fibrous-Bologna-Casings20tied-p/17-2163.htm


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

Man that looks good!!!
How long did you burn the AMNPS for?
On shorter smokes (1-5 hrs) I often burn two rows to get good smoke flavor in the short cook time.  Feel free to practice this on chicken and see what pellet combos you like.  I suggest going about 50-65% Hickory and then filling the rest with apple or maple + cherry, or whatever milder wood combos you like.

Great work on the pastrami I bet it taste amazing!


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 28, 2018)

I burned the AMNPS for 7 to 8 hours and only had one row burn, it was trying to turn the corner. I don't have much luck with the tray burning against the draft.
Lately I have been having better luck with tube burners. Started out with the tray this morning for my bacon and just wasn't getting the smoke I wanted, started up my 6" square tube and put it in the mailbox with the tray and started to get good smoke. After 3 hours the tube was about burned out and the tray only burned 1/2 of one row so I dumped out the tray and loaded up my 12" tube which has been putting out great smoke for the last 5 hours.
I'm just not that impressed with the tray and find that my cheap off brand tubes burn better then the tray only trouble is the 12" tube is only good for about 6 hours. 
I've been thinking about making my own tray. Something that is one row but the length of the mailbox, like a tube but without a top for easy loading.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> I burned the AMNPS for 7 to 8 hours and only had one row burn, it was trying to turn the corner. I don't have much luck with the tray burning against the draft.
> Lately I have been having better luck with tube burners. Started out with the tray this morning for my bacon and just wasn't getting the smoke I wanted, started up my 6" square tube and put it in the mailbox with the tray and started to get good smoke. After 3 hours the tube was about burned out and the tray only burned 1/2 of one row so I dumped out the tray and loaded up my 12" tube which has been putting out great smoke for the last 5 hours.
> I'm just not that impressed with the tray and find that my cheap off brand tubes burn better then the tray only trouble is the 12" tube is only good for about 6 hours.
> I've been thinking about making my own tray. Something that is one row but the length of the mailbox, like a tube but without a top for easy loading.


Wow that is a shame that your try isn't working so well.  It is definitely burning slow.  It seems like it isn't getting enough air and if I recall you have been trying some times to improve that.  I hope it can get sorted out because it really is amazing.  I don't have any elevation issues so I don't know what else you could try.

Best of luck with whatever you end up with :)


----------

